# Bilder von Wikipedia=frei?



## chuvak (30. April 2007)

Darf ich die Bilder von Wikipedia frei für meine Homepage nutzen?
Z.B. als Logo o.ä.?


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2007)

Klick auf das Bild, und schau dir dann auf der Seite des Bildes die Lizenzinformationen an.
Einige Bilder sind zB in Deutschland nicht frei verwendbar weil sie zB von der Nasa stammen, und daher nur in den USA frei genutzt werden dürfen. Andere wurden nur für Wikipedia freigegeben.


----------



## Azamur (16. Mai 2007)

Die meisten der Bilde auf Wikipedia stammen aus dem Wikimedia Verzeichnis (einem Schwesterprojekt der Wikipedia) http://commons.wikimedia.org/ wenn du was spezielles suchst, fang am besten dort an. Aber auch da musst du natürlich auf die Lizenzbestimmungen achten.


----------

